# Sand



## SouthernJustice (Jul 8, 2005)

So If I rinse normal homedepot sand, should it be fine for my oscars or chiclids? (Just plain sand, not white or anything)


----------



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

SouthernJustice said:


> So If I rinse normal homedepot sand, should it be fine for my oscars or chiclids? (Just plain sand, not white or anything)


Yep, the Sandblasting sand that has NO ADDITIVES is great stuff. You can get it in different grains depending on what you want, fine, medium, coarse, etc. I'd rinse it all very well, and be prepared for it to cloud up your tank for a while anyway. 

Play Sand from Home Depot is great too, just wash it as well. A big kicker for this is to make sure you don't get anything that has chemicals added to it to suppress dust, etc.


----------



## SouthernJustice (Jul 8, 2005)

Ok, thanks a lot. What do you recommend would be the best way to wash/rinse the sand?


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

(I use playsand and this is what I did)

In a 5 gal bucket, a portion of sand at a time. Fill bucket of sand up with water, swish it around and pour off the top with the dusty debris. You'll know it's fairly rinsed when you stir the sand up and it all settles in less than a minute or so.

C


----------



## SouthernJustice (Jul 8, 2005)

Ok, thats what I will do. Thanks.


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

what color is the sand blasting sand?


----------



## SouthernJustice (Jul 8, 2005)

I think you can get it in black and tan. I don't know if you can get it in white.


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Hey don't mean to hijack your thread..Is sand ok for goldfish?


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

I would assume that sand is okay for goldfish, for most fish actually. I can't think of any fish that shouldn't be kept with sand...


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

if your just washing sand for you 10 gallon id go overkill on the cleaning. I switched my tank to sand and washed the stuff really well that i put in. My water didn't cloud up and it looks great. I also didn't even spend more than 20-30 minutes doing it. If you have a water hose its a fairly easy process.

Make sure you turn off any of your equipment that moves water around until the sand is definately settled though. I left my filter on and it got a few really small sand particles down in the motor and was making horrible noises. It was a pain in the A** to clean and probably would have burnt my motor out given enough time.


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

Good point i wouldn't have thought of that i am changing from blue gravel to white "moonglow" sand as we speak.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

If you are looking for white sand... You can use pool filter sand or white silica sand. I picked up a bag at a LHS. 75 lbs. for less than $5. I am not sure if it comes in different courses, the stuff I got was pretty fine.


----------

